# Minwax Polycrilic - How long is it good for?



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

I've had a gallon can of Polycrylic for 5 years that I tap into now and then for various projects. Of course, I keep it in my basement which is cool and dry. Maybe try some on a scrap piece of wood to be sure it's ok.


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

Some things can withstand a freeze- others not so much. If you opened and stirred it and it looks OK- it probably is. They get weird when they go bad- usually not hard to tell.
.. Try not to freeze this winter- don't press your luck!


----------



## spraygunn (Nov 14, 2010)

Ditto what Brushjockey said.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

If it froze and heated up to Midwest temps in the garage, I would error on the side of caution before using it on a large project. I most certainly would strain it into a new can. Then try it on a small sample to make sure it still cures. There are few things as pure fun as trying to get a non-cured sticky finish off of something.


----------

